# How do I clean this NY to Cal labeled bottle?



## diginit (Mar 16, 2008)

Nicely tooled top, Nice aqua color, a good number of bubbles. Is this turn of the century or older? I'm thinking 1890-1900 
 Should I clean it at all? 
 Can you tell which side was up for 100 years?


----------



## diginit (Mar 16, 2008)

You can see it now.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep, the steamy shower thing is how I do it. Then you need to go to an office supply store and get some spray on deacidifier and preserver.

 Test the alcohol on a small spot to make sure the ink won't come off.


----------



## diginit (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks much, Both of you. I think it turned out great.


----------



## diginit (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess I'll take a shower with it tomorrow.  Then I think I'll put it in the bedroom. That way I can say I slept with it too. []


----------



## diginit (Mar 24, 2008)

Too bad a mouse chewed the cork. The little rodent left little teeth marks all over it. Guess it didn't like the taste of the rest of the label. Gotta glue back part of the label too. Any suggestions as to what type of glue would be best under the preserver?


----------

